# My custom CZ-83



## dartamon (Sep 25, 2012)

Ladies and gentlemen, I'd like to say hello and show off my newly built toy. I wanted to built a well silenceable CZ-83 in .380, but couldn't find any threaded barrels for it. So I had a batch of 50 .380 ACP match grade barrels built and this gun had the very first one installed. I also added a Delrin firing pin retainer to eliminate hammer slap and converted it to DAO, so the slide could lock for one-shot operation. Minor niceties like tritium sights and wood grips.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice. CZ builds a tough pistol.


----------



## dartamon (Sep 25, 2012)

I went shooting with it a couple weeks ago, here is the video on YouTube:






Now, as you noticed, hollowpoint ammo doesn't like unpolished feedramps quite so much. FMJ still feeds okay, but I'm going to be polishing the ramp. The match grade barrel works like a champ (I'll have to use something other than soda cans next time for targets and actually show you the accuracy of it) and the stiffer Wolff spring definitely helps with the recoil.


----------

